# Autosleeper beds



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We have an Autosleeper Palermo with a fixed double rear bed over a garage.
The bed has slatted suspension mounted in plastic supports. Very comfortable indeed, except with two of us on the bed we both rolled to the centre, something we did not notice when we bought the van. After much research and talking to several other owners, it became clear that this was not a one-off problem. Although it took some careful measuring, my son-in-law welded a bar that clips onto either side of the frame supporting the centre of the slats. After adding a felt pad beneath each slat where it may have rubbed on the metal we now have a very comfortable bed for two people.
Before making this alteration, I searched for other people who may have published a solution but apart from suggesting covering the slats with plywood sheets (which does not work!), I could not find any suggestions.
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alan

That sounds like a simple, and effective solution to the problem.  

Other members will be wanting pictures I expect (hint :wink: ) and I have moved it to the "AutoSleepers" forum for you.

(I think that's probably the most appropriate place for it?)

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Whilst not on the Palermo we had trouble with bed bases not giving suffient support in the right place, initially and under warranty AS did some work that helped quite a bit but didnt fully cure. 

I did something similar to rosalan and put some 15mm box section braces accross the the bed framework. I couldnt really weld ours as they were accross the fresh water tank and the battery box which meant they needed to be removed and I did by forming a bracket at each end of the section and screwing to the main frame.


----------

